# angelkarte für fehmarn brandung???



## Meeresangler01 (20. Mai 2001)

Hallo Icediverfür das Angeln an der Küste reicht der jeweilige Landesfischereischein. Extrakarten für die Küste sind nicht notwendig.Wenn Du keinen Fischereischein besitzt darfst Du für die Dauer deines Urlaubes auch ohne Fischereischein fischen. Am besten Du fragst vor Ort mal in einem Angelladen nach wo Du dann deinen Urlaubs - Angelschein bekommst 
( wenn dann für den Urlaub überhaupt einer ausgestellt wird ). Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Broesel (20. Mai 2001)

Moin Icediver,Was Thomas sagt ist nur teilweise richtig.
Für die Küste reicht der Jahresfischereischein aus. Das ist richtig.Das jedoch ohne Fischereischein geangelt werden darf, ist falsch.Du kannst einen Urlauber-Fischereischein  erwerben, sofern du nicht in Schleswig-Holstein wohnst. Er hat eine Gültigkeitsdauer von 40 Tagen und etwas über 20 DM. Für Fehmarn stellt dir die Stadtverwaltung von Burg diesen Schein aus.
Stadtverwaltung Burg
23769 Burg/Fehmarn
Am Markt 1
Tel.: 04371 - 506-0
Gruß
Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## icediver (20. Mai 2001)

Hallo zusammen !
Was für eine Angelkarte brauche ich denn für die Küste , wieviel kostet sie und wo bekomme ich sie??
Quartier ist in burgstaaken.
Ich weiß das sind ja gleich drei sachen auf einmal und das geht nun wirklich nich
Danke euch der icediver


----------



## Meeresangler01 (20. Mai 2001)

Moin Broeseldanke für die Belehrung. Ich wußte nur das man einen Urlauberschein bekommen kann aber nicht das der was kostet. Man lernt halt nie aus.Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Franky (21. Mai 2001)

quote:
Du kannst einen Urlauber-Fischereischein erwerben, sofern du nicht in Schleswig-Holstein wohnst. 
Moin moin,na, das ist auch mal wieder eine tolle Wurst!!! Da ist der schleswig-holsteiner Urlaubsangler auf Fehmarn ja wieder voll in den Mors getreten, oder wie sehe ich das?????
Deutschland und seine Amtsschimmel...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Broesel (21. Mai 2001)

quote:Originaltext von Franky:

 Moin moin,Da ist der schleswig-holsteiner Urlaubsangler auf Fehmarn ja wieder voll in den Mors getreten, oder wie sehe ich das?????
Deutschland und seine Amtsschimmel...
Das ist nicht nur ein Schimmel, das ist schon eine ganze Herde. Aber das passt ja zur deutschen Bürokratie...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Jörg
 Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## Broesel (21. Mai 2001)

Moin Thomas,ich wollte es anfänglich auch nicht so recht glauben. Zumal der "Urlauberfischereischein" ja eine Art Freibrief ist...
Man braucht keinerlei fischereiliche Kenntnisse vorweisen... und darf trotzdem angeln.
Ein richtig schönes Diskussionsthema...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber das Thema mit dem deutschen Angelrecht , bzw Bürokratie hatte ich oben schon mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn man da an Frankreich, Italien etc...denkt...
Angeln als Volksfest...Gruß
Jörg Angeln auf Fehmarn


----------



## barschkönig (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: angelkarte für fehmarn brandung???*

Hy ich muss jetzt mal den Uralttrööt rausholen|supergri

Ich hab mal eine Frage: Ich fahre nächste Woche zum Kutterangeln an die Ostsee nach Heiligenhafen. Zum Kutterangeln ist alles klar, internationales Gewässer. Aber ich möchte Abends gern Brandungsangeln machen. Was benötige ich für eine Angelkarte und wie teuer ist diese.


----------



## _berliner_989_ (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: angelkarte für fehmarn brandung???*

brauchst nur deine fischereischein mit gültiger marke drin und eine angelkarte brauchst auf fehmarn und umgebung nicht!!!


----------



## barschkönig (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: angelkarte für fehmarn brandung???*

Ahh ok danke für die Antwort|supergri


----------

